# Ungültiges format der E-mail adresse



## Nichu (3. Januar 2009)

Wie schon oben im Titel aktzeptiert die I-net seite von WAR mein E-mail adresse nicht
Dort steht "Das Format deiner E-Mail-Adresse ist ungültig. "
Ich benutze ein Web adresse und eine mit t-online adresse habe ich es auchschon versucht.
kann mir einer sagen woran das liegt

MFG Nichu


----------



## Carcharoth (3. Januar 2009)

Alles kleingeschrieben?


----------



## HGVermillion (3. Januar 2009)

Jep, das mag das Programm gar nicht gerne, wenn irgendwas in der E-Mail Adresse großgeschrieben wurde.


----------



## Mirco (3. Januar 2009)

xD   das  doch en witz 
bald kommen hier noch so fragen wie: kann ich bestimmte Buchstaben groß schreiben?!

Probieren geht über Studieren


----------



## shrotty23 (3. Januar 2009)

Mirco schrieb:


> xD   das  doch en witz
> bald kommen hier noch so fragen wie: kann ich bestimmte Buchstaben groß schreiben?!
> 
> Probieren geht über Studieren



Ein Witz ist, dass die Abfrage keine großen Buchstaben verträgt.


----------



## Mirco (3. Januar 2009)

shrotty23 schrieb:


> Ein Witz ist, dass die Abfrage keine großen Buchstaben verträgt.


Okay hast gewonnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist echt en witz

und das war ja auch nicht böse gemeint hätte ihn keiner geantwortet hätte ich ihn auch gesagt das er es mal kleinschreiben soll!


----------



## Zukurio (3. Januar 2009)

shrotty23 schrieb:


> Ein Witz ist, dass die Abfrage keine großen Buchstaben verträgt.


    avid Kastrup schrieb:

        Jens Arne Maennig <maennig0802@xxxxxxxxxxxx> writes:


            Schade, wieder ein schönes Produkt von der Bildfläche verschwunden.


        Auf dem Heiratsmarkt ist das auch nicht anders.


    Allerdings ist alles, was ich bisher geheiratet habe, viel schneller
    nicht mehr schön gewesen als diese Pfeffermühle.


Und wie werde ich jetzt das Bild einer Pfeffermühle mit Lockenwicklern
und Gurkenmaske wieder los?


----------



## Nichu (3. Januar 2009)

vielen dank für die schnellen antworten. Dank eurer Hilfe klappt es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt wird losgezockt.^^


----------

